# AMHS Horse Show Clinic



## Wild Women Ranch (Jan 18, 2010)

[SIZE=18pt]*AMHS Horse Show Clinic*[/SIZE]
February 27, 2010
Starts @ 10AM


*Location:* 
Wild Women Ranch
Tuckerman, Arkansas

[SIZE=14pt]
*Speical Guests*[/SIZE]
*
Larry Parnell*-ASPC/AMHR Trainer/Judge-
-Will be talking about Conformation, Halter, and Driving.
*Murl Creel*-Trainer/Steward/ Professional Groom-
-Will be talking about Grooming
*Leah Johnson*-ASPC/AMHR Trainer
-Session on Clipping
*Carl Mitz-* Equine Dentist-
-Get your horses/ponies teeth checked before show season!
*Chris Zirkle*- Farrier-
-Minis, Classics, & Moderns. Get them ready for your first show!
*Lisa Borg*- Ozark Mnt. Tack-
-Show tack will be there to purchase. Make sure you have everything you need!!

*Lunch will be Available! *

*Non-Members Cost is ONLY $25!!*





Once In A Lifetime Clinic!!





If you are planning on attending and bringing horses, please email [email protected] to reserve stalls!
FILLING UP FAST!

*EVERYONE IS INVITED!!*

If you decide to come the night before...
I would strongly recommend staying at Fourtune Inn, in Newport, Arkansas 72112. 
They are very helpful, and the place is very clean!! 

Their phone number is:* 870-523-5851*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

